# Nemesis Feeding Session



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

This guy's shaping up quite nicely... Now I'm startin to believe he can be a big monster if he keeps this up


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

He's aggressive nice ! wish I still had mine


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> He's aggressive nice ! wish I still had mine


Thanks. Yeah he's got an awesome personality, I am setting up a growout home for him over the next month or so... then he should really boost up over the next year or so... You set on getting another Diamond Rhom still?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

nice manueli !









My mac is still king









jk


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> nice manueli !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks pf. Yes your mac can be king if he wants. You should post some of him.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Smoke said:


> He's aggressive nice ! wish I still had mine


Thanks. Yeah he's got an awesome personality, I am setting up a growout home for him over the next month or so... then he should really boost up over the next year or so... You set on getting another Diamond Rhom still?
[/quote]

Yea one a lil bigger than the one I have now...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> He's aggressive nice ! wish I still had mine


Thanks. Yeah he's got an awesome personality, I am setting up a growout home for him over the next month or so... then he should really boost up over the next year or so... You set on getting another Diamond Rhom still?
[/quote]

Yea one a lil bigger than the one I have now...
[/quote]

Nice yeah those diamonds look wicked evil when they get big


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

you get 10 more and I send my wife


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea man those red eyes look dope


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah yes the red eyes... one day Nemesis too will have red eyes


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice video


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Good video, Smoke!...My Manny is starting to come out his shell also!..It's only been a little over a year!..







...Nemesis rocks like a CCR concert!!...


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice video and beatiful manny


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Smoke said:


> Ah yes the red eyes... one day Nemesis too will have red eyes


Nemmy is a beast! My manny is starting to get his red eyes


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Da said:


> Ah yes the red eyes... one day Nemesis too will have red eyes


Nemmy is a beast! My manny is starting to get his red eyes








[/quote]

Thanks - awesome! I'd love to check out your Manueli.. we don't see enough of them around


----------

